# MSviking Labor Day Report



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Fished the MBGFC Labor Day event last weekend. Due to college schedule my two daughters and two nephews could not make the trip, but my sister and her daughter were able to make it. We filled the other spots with some friends from back home in Mississippi.

After studying Hilton's and Roff's we made the decision to fish the edge of blue water showing up between the steps and the beercan. Water was a nice blue with minimal scattered grass so we felt good. We had also made the decision to "drag and snag" rather than live bait. Should have live baited as we sucked at trolling! :thumbdown:

We caught three wahoo, 1/2 dozen blackfin and lost a while marlin. Wahoo were caught on a Pakula Mouse and Black Bart St. Thomas Prowler, blackfin hit everything, white was on shotgun Ahai Pussy.

My hat goes off the the handfull of boats that consistently do well in these events. Luck certainly plays a roll, but it is a small one. 

Near record turn out with 127 boats! We were lucky and were number 9 to weigh in Sunday evening, as we left OB Marina, boats were lined back to Boggy Point with multi million dollar battle wagons, it was a sight!

Dodging storms Saturday morning









My niece's wahoo









She was happy!









A friend from home hard at work trolling










Second wahoo we caught, 2 oz under first wahoo









Wore one of my neighbors from home slap out! 









Backing up Jacquelyn at clubhouse with a zillion spectators into a spot with just inches to spare can be stressful!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Good report and some nice wallys Robert!!


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Robert, I saw where you guys got a check. One of the wahoo make the board?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report and pics Robert and congrats on the winnings!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Very Nice Wahoo's and the picture of your neighbor worn slap out is funny as hell !


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Your pics are always worth the wait. Thanks for sharing them like you do.


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

love the hoos! great job


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome job, congrats!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT job, better pics!

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## cbarnes91 (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice report. Congrats on the hoo. I can see myself in the last pic at the weigh in.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on the catch and family fun Robert :thumbsup:


----------



## bquared (May 25, 2011)

Nice report as usual Robert! For some reason I cannot see the pics on the forum. I will check back later.


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Great pics.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a couple nice hoo's any day!!


----------



## wide spread (May 22, 2011)

Congratulations on the wahoo. That girl on the bow jumping is going to feel that when she gets a little older though.


----------



## PoolBoy074 (May 2, 2012)

I don't speak to much on this forum, but I always read your post.... The way you and your family and friends always is fishing together is pretty awesome.... Congrats on the big hoo! You sir is class act! Again Job well done!! You deserve it bro....


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

great report! I say it every time, but you are due for a huge payday in a tournament. hope you enjoyed the first season on the new toy


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice catches Robert. And thanks for posting the lure names for the wahoos. See ya out there,
Eric and Jeanne 
The C-Horse


----------

